# Custom rubber stamps.........where to buy



## Equestrian (May 11, 2013)

I would love to have a rubber stamp to use in soap molds in the design of my stable. Is there any place you would suggest to buy them from? It is the outline of three horses in different positions. Two jumping one dressage.


----------



## Relle (May 12, 2013)

http://www.bebecollection.com/


----------



## Jonesgirl (May 12, 2013)

i just bought a couple of cute ones of etsy.
there is even a seller on there who will do customs.

Caroline


----------



## Equestrian (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!!


----------

